# Politics and Religion in Classical Music



## mmsbls

We have decided to alter our stance a little bit regarding political/religious discussions. Realizing that some discussions within Classical music are related to political or religious views and points, the staff, after a lengthy study session and meeting have decided to allow these discussions to occur on the open boards.

We have created a new forum area Politics and Religion in Classical Music specifically for the _Discussion of political, religious, and other potentially contentious topics in relation to classical music_ - please note the keywords "*in relation to classical music*".

The new forum area is in the Music & Repertoire area entiled "Politics and Religion related in classical music".

Down and out discussions about politics/religion unrelated to classical music will not be allowed. Period!

As always, the same rules apply about being _civil_ to one another, and this new forum has certain restrictions in place from the start ...

Here's the catch ...

Only members with *3 or less active *infraction points will be able to participate (create new threads, post in threads) in its discussions.

Those with *4 or more active* infraction points will not be allowed to post in that particular forum area. Most infractions are time limited and eventually expire ... once the active infraction points drop to 3 or lower, the member will once again have access and will be able to participate.

The Rules & Regulations have been revised.


----------



## mmsbls

We have discussed the policy prohibiting members with 4 or more current infraction points from posting in the Politics and Religion in Classical Music area, considered several options, and decided to leave the rule in place.

We plan not to move posts appearing elsewhere in the forum to the Politics and Religion in Classical Music area. If, in other forum areas, people begin to post about politics or religion related to music, we will ask members to stop such posts and to begin a new thread in the proper area. We may decide to delete such posts outside the Politics and Religion in Classical Music area if we feel they cause problems in the thread.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I think it's very reasonable to have a sort of rule like that. Infraction points and lack thereof show what level of maturity someone probably is as well as experience how to debate well here.


----------

